# What is an unused Surefire 6P Patriotic Spirit red/white/blue worth? Winelight 2?



## FiftyCalAl (Mar 22, 2020)

I bought back in 2006. Perfect condition with sticker still on it. Considering selling some of my collection. Have a brand new Winelight 2 E2e NIB with all packaging as well, any ideas? Thanks. AlanATimpactsolutionsDOTinfo


----------



## archimedes (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry we don't do price fishing threads here.

Websearch for completed sales is the recommended approach.

I would imagine with the current global crisis that market values would be fluctuating wildly in any case.


----------

